# Shrimp pics



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of my tank from last night.
I'm planning on moving things around this week since I'm off for the holidays.
30 neons
5 Lemon Tetras
6 headlight tail light tetras
3 whiptail catfish
1 sailfin pleco
dozens and dozens of cherry shrimp.
Some of these fish and the cherrys have been in this tank for close to 3 years and have been housed with 3 different S.rhombeus piranhas from 10-16" through the years (I sold my piranha last weekend).


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice community planted tank you have going! thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Thanks , Looking around a bit I found the photo section after posting this ..lol
It's a great Hobby.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

Great photos. What are you feeding your RCS in this picture? A vegetable?


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Thanks
It's a small piece of banana and it was the first time I had put it in my tank, it was supposed to be for the pleco to try, the shrimp swarmed it.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

Banana? Wow. I've always been warned to avoid sugary/sweet foods in the tank, and I've stuck to vegies. I think I'll try a bit of banana too.


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

I'm not suggesting that anyone does it, I just tried it once and will do it from time to time. I didn't have any problems this time and they loved it. 
Your mileage may vary.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

what kind of camera did you use to shoot the pics of the shrimp?
I also need to try some banana. So far they always pig out on baby cotton wood leaf litter.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhh how cute they are!!!!
I really wanted some, but it's a little bit hard to find them here...
Nice pics and tank


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

I loved the part with the neon tetras


----------

